
WordPress Gutenberg will be the end of WordPress - spking
https://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/wordpress-gutenberg.html
======
rustcharm
I agree with all your points, but I always hesitate to predict these things.
The world is moving to touch and the desktop is dying.

If you had asked OS9 users if they thought OSX was better, most of them would
have said "OS9 forever"....

